# GNU or BURTON?



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

i would go with the burton cartels cause the missions aren't that much better then the customs, just more expensive and the toe strap breaks alot faster. The Cartels have a little more support and i think would be better for freestyle and mountain


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I've ridden the missions for two seasons now, and love them. I haven't had any problems with them so far. As for the board selection, I couldn't tell you about this year's model, but my first board way back in the day was a burton twin, and I loved it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

I second the cartel bindings recommendation. The missions are generally good enough, I ride them myself, but I think the buckles on them are not so great. The cartel buckles seemed a little more solid.

As for the board, I'm a believer in Burton as I rode my twin for 9 seasons before retiring it this year, but I did replace it with a Gnu. I've heard the top sheets scratch easy on the Gnu, but who cares? It doesn't sound like your son is going to be hucking huge kickers so if he avoids rocks, other people and bashing the tip/tail on rails either board should be good.

I gotta say I hated the twin until I moved to MI where all we have are parks. Always wished I had the custom.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd say the Street. Rocker is here to stay so you might as well start riding it now. And in theory it makes learning snowboarding easier.

For bindings, If he wants Burtons, do cartels over Missions. Missions are kinda worthless this year, no better than Customs, but $30 dollars more. If ok with not Burton, look at Rome 390's, K2 Formulas, and Union Forces.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah i back GNU. Burton is overpriced.


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

You can't go wrong with a set of cartel's. If you're going to get the Burton bindings, you might as well step up the setup to a Burton board as well.
I'm not a fan boy here. but the plates in the bottom of the bindings are designed to stick with the Burton boards the best.
The twin is a great stick. it park oriented but can be rode all over the mountain. 
I recommend the 07-08 twin actually. My friend has one and it rides great all over.
this kit will last him awhile too. Its not going to delam or mess up.
I wish him well in his powder and jibbing efforts. 
And tell him to stick to it!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ Yeah cause you know they don't have a 4 hole plate or anything just 3 hole and ICS and that means it won't work with a non burton.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

i had a burton and hated it! Gnu was my first board, I rode it 3 seasons and loved it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

*Imo*

when i think of burton i think of little kids and rich girls, no doubt that they make great boards but there are other boards out there that are much better for 1/2 the price. if he is 60% park i would say rome but dont listen to me cuz i am a die hard rome fan. now about the boots and bindings burton makes great bindings and dc makes amazing boots. for someone his age your probably looking for something real light but sadly most of the lighter gear is super expensive like the new Thirty-Two boots or the burton vapor...
























so over all his board setup should prolly be 

-burton board (rome if u like saving money)
-Dc boots
-burton bindings


----------

